# Anyone want to bid a roof????



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

10,000 Sq Ft repo house. 14/12 roof and lots of dormers. Gonna be spendy!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Aw heck, some CL guy will bid $45/Sq to nail 3 tab over..:whistling


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

That house is 10,000 square feet?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> That house is 10,000 square feet?


4 floors, 14 bedrooms 3 baths.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

griz said:


> Aw heck, some CL guy will bid $45/Sq to nail 3 tab over..:whistling


Down here I bet you could get 30 a sq maybe 25.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

It's already all felted in.


350k.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

griz said:


> Aw heck, some CL guy will bid $45/Sq to nail 3 tab over..:whistling


They probably only have a budget of 15/Sq :laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Not through a National. Through an agent direct with the bank....


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Not through a National. Through an agent direct with the bank....


I bet I can find a guy on CL to help you out. I think he charges 8.25 per hour.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> I bet I can find a guy on CL to help you out. I think he charges 8.25 per hour.



LOL! My rough guess is around 30K to re-roof and do all the flashing and valleys properly........


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> LOL! My rough guess is around 30K to re-roof and do all the flashing and valleys properly........


Sí. I am sure I can find you some cheap help as long as you are paying "cash".


----------



## World LLC (Apr 24, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> I bet I can find a guy on CL to help you out. I think he charges 8.25 per hour.


crooks


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Where in MT is this ? Looks like a nice job to do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> LOL! My rough guess is around 30K to re-roof and do all the flashing and valleys properly........


Um, that wouldn't cover materials.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Um, that wouldn't cover materials.


????? Same footprint of a 3,000 sq ft house. Ice shield and underlayment is on already. Just a bunch of dormers. Biggest cost will be equipment and labor.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We did have one similar to that about 5 years ago. 12 bedrooms, clay tile over most, shingles over others, then rolled, then rubber sections. The National pizzed and moaned like an oily stuck sow. Wanted us to cut them a break in spite of the 25% they already were charging and do the job for about 1/3 less than the going rate. Yeah, sure, how about we just drop an 80' x 115" blue tarp on it and be done. :glare:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Um, that wouldn't cover materials.


I think you might be over paying for shingles.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

slowsol said:


> I think you might be over paying for shingles.


I was thinking the same thing. Just finishing a roof and paid $72 a sq for a Landmark architectural 30 yr delivered and set on the roof........


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

I would have expected to see ice and water shield - 2 rows along the drip edges and at least one in all the valleys. I can't imagine that would be more than $400 a square, no matter what.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Just finishing a roof and paid $72 a sq for a Landmark architectural 30 yr delivered and set on the roof........


My math was wrong.

I could do it for 30k with how it sits. I'd make 5k and not have to do a thing.


----------

